# PIT BULL AWARENESS DAY - Sanctioned Confirmation & Weight Pull plus much more!



## pitbullgear (May 13, 2008)

It's time again for Pit Bull Gear's Annual Pit Bull Awareness Day Event. The largest annual Pit Bull Event in Florida. This year the event will be held on Oct. 22 at the Florida State Fairgrounds. Last year we had well over 500 people come through the gates and as always we will try and make this event bigger and better for all the Pit Bulls / Bullies and their owners. We will have Merchandise Vendors, Food, Music (provided by TNE), Prize Raffles, Adoptables, Giveaways and much more! This year our conformation Dog Show is being supported by the BBCR. They have stepped up and not only shown us support, but the MCABSL as well. We will also have the top organizations in Florida coming out to educate, and many rescue organizations will be on hand with adoptables.

You are allowed 1 dog per person. More then 1 dog, you must purchase a spot. Admission is Kids 12 & under FREE, over 12 yrs. old $5 per person & $5 per dog with ½ the proceeds from admission going directly to MCABSL. The MCABSL (Miami Coalition Against BSL) will be there educating people on BSL and what they can do as owners to help prevent it and fight it. As well as their Anti-Dog fighting campaign, teaming with NO KILL NATION.

Some of the activities we have in place for this year are:

• Bull Breed Coalition Registry Conformation Show - an organization founded to provide a network of support, education and documentation of Bull Breeds. (Conformation classes: Shorty Bulls - American Bully Standard, Pocket, XL - Classic Bully) Judged by Randy Haina from Hawaii

• Weight Pull - BBCR sanctioned followed by Fun Pulls. Fun Pulls will be open to any dog and will be supervised by a top weight pull person. A positive fun activity you can do with your dog, that's great for draining energy.

• A Fun Show (we will have different categories to accommodate all types of Pit Bulls & a Best Shorty Bull class) Also included is a best "other" class for all the other breeds that come out.

• Rescue Class - This year we are going to do 2 different rescue classes. One will be open to all rescues, as we usually do. The other one will be for "adoptables" only. This will be only for the dogs from all the 501 C3 rescues that will be there for adoption. We think this will be a great way of showcasing them for everyone to see, in hopes of connecting them with a great owner.

• Junior Handler's Class - This class is so important to us, because it not only shows the true nature of the pit bull with children, but it is a chance for the children to learn something positive and fun they can do with their dog.

• CGC (Canine Good Citizen) Testing

• Candlelight Vigil - For all of those dogs lost this year. Hosted by the Miami Coalition Against BSL.

Other activities we are planning on having are: Temperament Testing, Obedience & Schutzhund demos with Pit Bulls/Bullies.

* The BBCR (Bull Breed Coalition Registry) is offering FREE Registration of your dog until Oct.1 - You will be able to register your dog at the show for a fee, so take advantage of the FREE Registration now. BBCR Registration

Thank You for all your support and remember,

"It's not what the dogs can do for you, it's what you can do for the dogs!"


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I plan on attending. My male is fixed and I'm not sure where his papers are, can we still show for fun or not?


----------



## pitbullgear (May 13, 2008)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> I plan on attending. My male is fixed and I'm not sure where his papers are, can we still show for fun or not?


Absolutely! You can show in the Fun Show and also do weight pull if you want. We have something for everyone and every type of "Pit Bull" to participate in, papers or not.


----------



## pitbullgear (May 13, 2008)

Update on Admission: Admission is Kids 12 & under FREE, over 12 yrs. old $5 per person & $5 per dog with ½ the proceeds from admission going directly to MCABSL. You are allowed 1 dog per person. More then 1 dog, you must purchase a spot. With the purchase of a spot, you will receive *FREE BBCR Registration* for how many dogs are in your spot. Ex: 10 x 10 is allowed 4 dogs, so you will receive 4 Free BBCR Registrations for those dogs.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

pitbullgear said:


> Absolutely! You can show in the Fun Show and also do weight pull if you want. We have something for everyone and every type of "Pit Bull" to participate in, papers or not.


Okay  how much is it to show in fun show? Can he win ribbons?


----------



## pitbullgear (May 13, 2008)

$5 for each class in the Fun Show. Ribbons and Trophies can be won!


----------



## McCord6 (Sep 28, 2011)

I had no idea that Florida had this. Sad that I'm all the way in Jacksonville or for SURE Jason and I would take Caesar and Gator!


----------



## pitbullgear (May 13, 2008)

McCord6 said:


> I had no idea that Florida had this. Sad that I'm all the way in Jacksonville or for SURE Jason and I would take Caesar and Gator!


We do it every year. We have people come from a lot further then Jacksonville. You should come down and make a day of it.


----------



## McCord6 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wont be able to make it this year but we can start planning ahead for next year.


----------

